# Old Members and New



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

So I was thinking of some of the old members and new and wondering who do you miss and why or who went out of their way to help you, who have you learned the most from, I would have to say Ameekplec has helped me the most in plants and saltwater suckered me in too oh salt is easy as freshwater not lol An old member Kat who taught me everything about shrimp and Cid who always helped me with fish and who I blame for MTS. lol So Lets here you storys might make for a book lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bigfishy gave out a lot of nice deals over the years!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> bigfishy gave out a lot of nice deals over the years!


I bet you have  But who started or helped you


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I learned a lot from Kat, Ameekplec and Bwiskered when I started.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I have had many questions answered by Bwiskered. 
Without his help I wouldn't of had such ease raising fry or hatching eggs.

Not to mention all the posts he has made that are very helpful as well.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> I bet you have  But who started or helped you


the idiots who paid for his deals  ( i paid also and several times )

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

WTAC

without Wilson all my setups would be done wrong with much more expenses

Thank you very much

Chris S

helped a lot with advices on Live stock

Thank you very much

.... Conix, Expoler3r, Ameekplec, Talon, Gucch17, Chromey, Carmen and many many others

Thank you very much guys

and finally - my Wife

without her support, i would not need support form members here - no tanks , no support required

thanks god that I married her

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Forum Member: Tabatha and her husband. Learned a lot of things and had great conversations with them. Good people


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Sig, Alex and typezero! I wouldn't be able to enjoy this hobby with out the direct and indirect help from these guys. 

MadJellyCorals PEWPEW!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's so many people who have come and gone, and a few who have stayed....

I've learned a lot just from reading all the posts from people, and being able to grow the hobby a little at a time with all the members here.

I think when I started there weren't many nano reefers, high tech planted tanks, shrimps or big reefs. And in the last 4-5 years, all that has grown up very nicely! I'm seeing some spectacular tanks on here and I'm happy to be able to say that I've been here!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*come and gone ...*

i have to agree with many of the posters there have been so many who have helped me thru tank disasters , ideas and of course the sheer comedy at times on this site .. watching tanks go togeather and come apart ...
if i had to put names id say Greg for getting me started on to saltwater and helping me start up my tank and getting me addicted ,kevin,dff001-dave,alt-dave,and of course taipan-red who has been a super help expecially with my latest misadventure and talking me off of some ledges .
but again im sitting here thinking and i think its just everyone in general ...
anyways heres a CHEERS AND THANK YOU .. to all the helpful GTA'rrrs 
tom


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would like to thank all the guys out there that pick up free stuff from my house and bring Timbits!! 

I miss Chris!!  Who am I going to drink with at the BBQ this year??


----------

